# PKF JR Karate Championships Cancun Mexico



## Gorilla (Aug 26, 2012)

My son Charlie is on the USA NKF JR National Team.  We will be leaving for the JR Pan-American Karate Championships in Cancun Mexico.  He is competing in the 14/15 Year old under 52kg division.

If any of the Karate partitioners on this BBS having questions or would like my insight please leave a question or a comment.

We have allot international experience in Taekwondo but this will be our first big International Karate Championship outside of  the US Open Karate in Las Vegas.

I think can bring an interesting take on the tournament let me know?  


I will be back on September 3.....


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 26, 2012)

Good luck to your son


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure your son is going to be quite well prepared, since his Sensei has a lifetime of experience in this field.  

Kick butt!


----------



## Gorilla (Aug 26, 2012)

Sensei Allen does a great job...did a prep tournament with Charlie this weekend in Cali...not many Sensei's would do that...he is an incredible person!!!!!!

He was able take Charlie a long way very quickly!  He had to have a very open mind to work with our TKD background...he changed what was needed and left what was valuable!

A tremendous Martial Arts mind!


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 27, 2012)

Back when I was visiting Bob Allen's dojo in December of last year, Hiroshi was there, conducting kumite clinics, where he taught us some excellent techniques, strategy, and conditioning methods.  One thing for certain, though, I was hobbling for about 2 days afterwards, due to some really sore leg muscles, but it was a good kind of sore.  

When I looked at a picture of the US National Team from 1993 on the wall (they were all coached by Bob Allen), I noticed that there were quite a few excellent Karate-Ka who are now excellent sensei's in their own right.  Hiroshi Allen, Tommy Hood, Dustin Baldis, etc., are all bringing something good to the table, now that they're all coaches as well, and I feel that the US Team is in great hands for a long time to come.  

Good luck to Charlie!  It's a great honor to be at the PKF's, and hopefully, he'll be at the WKF.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 2, 2012)

The PKF was a great experience ...Charlie learned allot won his first two fights against Columbia and Guatemala.  Lost his 3rd fight to Venezuela...The. NKF coaching staff and administration did a great job.  The referees from the USA are outstanding the best in the PKF BY FAR!

A great learning experience for Charlie....it is a different situation fighting in a foreign country.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 3, 2012)

It's is my hope that Charlie and Kymberly become part of that legacy and become great Sensei's.  Winnings is great but being able to make a difference and give back is even better.

They work with some really great Martial Arts Role models.  Sensei Aller, Ms Limas,  AAU TKD Coaching staff and now the USA NKF coaching staff.  We are very lucky!



Grenadier said:


> Back when I was visiting Bob Allen's dojo in December of last year, Hiroshi was there, conducting kumite clinics, where he taught us some excellent techniques, strategy, and conditioning methods.  One thing for certain, though, I was hobbling for about 2 days afterwards, due to some really sore leg muscles, but it was a good kind of sore.
> 
> When I looked at a picture of the US National Team from 1993 on the wall (they were all coached by Bob Allen), I noticed that there were quite a few excellent Karate-Ka who are now excellent sensei's in their own right.  Hiroshi Allen, Tommy Hood, Dustin Baldis, etc., are all bringing something good to the table, now that they're all coaches as well, and I feel that the US Team is in great hands for a long time to come.
> 
> Good luck to Charlie!  It's a great honor to be at the PKF's, and hopefully, he'll be at the WKF.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats on their performances!  Winning two matches is a really good accomplishment, considering that just about every competitor there is a national champion.  

Keep at it!  I hope to see you in South Carolina, next year at the Nationals.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 4, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> Congrats on their performances!  Winning two matches is a really good accomplishment, considering that just about every competitor there is a national champion.
> 
> Keep at it!  I hope to see you in South Carolina, next year at the Nationals.



Looking forward to it!


----------

